# Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260



## windoof (16. November 2008)

*Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

Hallo,
Ich hab ne Zotac GTX 260² und hab schon nach altenativen VGA Kühlern gegoogelt und in pc shops nachgeschaut und so wie ich sehe gibts keine altenativen gt200 VGA Kühler  Außer dem Scythe Musashi wo aber dieser chip kühler fehlt. Daher wollt ich fragen ob ihr vielleicht doch einen kennt ich find keinen 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.
mfg
windoof


----------



## xTc (16. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

Willkommen bei uns im Forum. 

Spontan fällt mir da der *Thermalright HR03 GTX* ein. Leider ist der Kühler nirgendwo gelistet.

Gruß


----------



## dune (16. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

Immerhin ist er wieder auf der thermalright.com-Seite gelistet. Nach der Rückrufaktion war er nämlich verschwunden. Das nährt die Hoffnung, dass er in den nächsten ein, zwei Wochen verfügbar sein dürfte.


----------



## windoof (16. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

Schon ma vielen Dank an alle 

Na dann hoff ich ma das der TR HR03 GTX bald zu kaufen ist 
kann mich nicht mit dem gedanken anfreunden das meine graka beim zocken zum eierkocher wird das muss net sein 

mfg
windoof


----------



## divi14 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

für den fehlenden kühler vom Scythe Musashi gibt es eine alternative.
Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Alle Chip-Kühler » Enzotech Chipsatz-Kühler CNB-S1L - passiv

Der lochabstand des kühlers ist 54,6mm. es wird ein lochabstand von 51mm benötigt. ich denke mit einer kleinen feile lässt sich das ohne probleme machen.

es gibt sicher auch kühler die passen.

ich hab mir das teil mal bestellt und werde das ganze testen, wenn ich nicht vergesse erzähl ich dir wies verlaufen ist

achja ... ich glaube die hier braucht man auch noch
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...tech-MOS-C1-Mosfet-Kuehler-passiv::10312.html


----------



## windoof (16. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

 thx  hört sich gut an sag mir bescheid wenns klappt dann besorg ich mir den kram auch 

mfg
windoof


----------



## Shibi (17. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*



> kann mich nicht mit dem gedanken anfreunden das meine graka beim zocken zum eierkocher wird das muss net sein



Viel mehr Probleme hätte ich damit, dass meine Grafikkarte beim Zoggen einem startenden Düsenjet konkurrenz macht.


----------



## windoof (17. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*



Shibi schrieb:


> Viel mehr Probleme hätte ich damit, dass meine Grafikkarte beim Zoggen einem startenden Düsenjet konkurrenz macht.



Das ist der 2. Grund warum ich mir n neuen graka kühler kaufen will


----------



## simons700 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

hm da muss es doch was geben...
Ich würde auf alle Fälle mal die WLP durch flüssig Metall oder/und arctic silver V ersetzen.
Und gabs nicht mal ein Mod für den Kühler der 8800GTS 512mb 
Da wurde doch in die Oberseite der Kühlerverkleidung ein loch geschnitten und ein 120mm Lüffter daran befestigt...


----------



## Shibi (21. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

Also von Flüssigmetall WLPs rate ich allgemein ab, die sind einmal leitend, was bei einer unfachgemäßen Anwendung zum Tod der Grafikkarte führt. Außerdem passiert es oft, dass sie Kühler und Chip miteinander verschweissen, besonders oft passiert das mit Kupfer. Und die Grafikkartenkühler  haben meistens einen Kupferboden. Nochmal verstärkt wird das durch hohe Temperaturen. CPUs werden im Normalfall nicht über 50 oder 60°C warm. Eine Grafikkarte erreicht auch mal 80 oder 90°C. Da wäre mir die Gefahr zu hoch, dass ich den Kühler nie wieder abbekomme.

Ich würde dir zur MX2 raten, auch eine sehr gute WLP, nichtleiten, einfach zu entfernen und gleichzeitig sehr gute Temperaturwerte.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## simons700 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

weiß zufällig jemand was das tauschen der WLP bei der 260GTX an Temperatur bringt?


----------



## y33H@ (22. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

Bringt je nach Modell bis zu 5°, beim Heat-Bug aber nichts.

cYa


----------



## windoof (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

Hab ma bei thermalright geschaut wegen dem hr-03 gtx 
und was sehe ich in dem shop von thermalright der grakakühler ist ab lager verfügbar  Thermalright HR-03 GTX Heatsink

Bin am überlegen ihn mir da zu bestellen wollt nur ma bescheid sagen das er da lieferbar ist 
hab grad gesehen das der shop von thermalright irgendwie auch von pc-cooling ist steht jedenfalls im impressum kurz bei pc-cooling geschaut da is er jetzt auch lieferbar

mfg
windoof


----------



## ForgottenRealm (29. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

Hi 

Warum willst du den Kühler eigendlich wechseln ?

Bei meiner Karte ist der im Spiel nahezu unhörbar, da sind teilweise Festplatten oder anlaufende DVD-Laufwerke wesendlich lauter. Zudem finde ich, dass der Kühler ganz gut gelungen ist, wenn man sich die Temperaturen ansieht und bedenkt, das die warme Abluft direkt rausgeblasen wird.

Bei anderen Kühlern müssen das die Gehäuselufter machen, wobei die auch nicht gerade leise sind und die Temperatur nicht so schnell rausbefördern, wie der Slotlüfter.


----------



## windoof (29. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

hi 
Mit der Lautstärke kann ich dir eigentlich zustimmen da hörste im 2D modus wirklich nichts . Bei Furmark jedoch dreht sie dann @Standarttakt nach ner weile ordenlich auf weil die temps dann auf 80°C (Und wir haben winter in meinem zimmer ists vielleicht 10  °C und im sommer isses so heiß wie draußen) zugehen
ich weiß eigentlich noch im grünen bereich aber ich hab sie ja noch net overclocked keine lust nach dem overclocken ne turbine mit <90  °C im zimmer zu haben 

Und mein gehäuse ist eigentlich ordentlich durchlüftet  3x140mm + 230mm luft rein 
netzteil+120mm lüfter luft raus sollte kein problem sein 

Ich warte jetzt noch ein paar tests ab dann schau ich ma ob ich  ihn mir für den stolzen preis von 50 € hole


----------



## Bestia (29. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

Unhörbar in Spielen? Wenn der Prozessor stark limitiert, dann ja. Wenn ich Sacred 2 oder UT3 Spiele, dann ist der sowas von hörbar! Wenn ich jetzt die Tage meine GTX260 wiederbekomme, dann kommt da auf jeden Fall im Laufe der Zeit der HR-03 GTX drauf! Da führt kein Weg drum herum. Es stimmt zwar, dass die GTX260 leiser ist aufgrund der geringeren Wärmeentwicklung als die GTX280, aber genau aus dem Grund will ich lieber nicht den originalen der 280er hören. 
Lautstärke ist subjektiv, ganz klar. Aber der 260er Kühler ist ganz klar nicht leise. Im Idle läuft der mit 40%, ist noch erträglich. Aber ich hatte nen Voltmod und der war im 3D immernoch laut.
So.


----------



## Shibi (30. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*



> Und mein gehäuse ist eigentlich ordentlich durchlüftet 3x140mm + 230mm luft rein
> netzteil+120mm lüfter luft raus sollte kein problem sein


Eine Gehäusebelüftung sollte eigentlich nach dem Prinzip mehr Luft raus als rein funktionieren, sonst kommt es zu einem Hitzestau. Versuch mal ein oder zwei der Lüfter rausblasend zu installieren und du wirst merken, deine Temperaturen werden sich verbessern.

Der HR 03 dürfte auf alle Fälle eine gute Wahl sein. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Tremendous (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

Was mir ein bisschen Sorgen macht ist der folgende Text auf der HP:

*Bitte beachten Sie, dass weder NVidia, noch die Fa. Thermalright die Verwendung des "Furmark" Benchmarks empfehlen. Der synthetische Streßtest erzeugt Belastungen, die im realen (Spiel-)betrieb nicht auftreten und verursacht so deutlich erhöhte Temperaturwerte der Spannungswandler (PWN). Wenn es also darum geht, die Leistung der 260/280 GTX Karten möglichst geräuscharm in einer realen Spielumgebung zu nutzen ist der HR-03 GTX sicher eine gute Wahl. Sofern Sie Ihre Karte jedoch schwerpunktmässig für das Betrachten von Benchmarks verwenden, würden wir von dem GTX-Kühler abraten. Erhöhte Temperaturwerte der Spannungswandler bei möglicherweise sinnvollen - für die bestimmungsmässige Nutzung jedoch irrelevanten - Benchmarks stellen dementsprechend keinen Reklamationsgrund dar. Weitere Informationen finden Sie auf der Herstellerseite (hier) .*


----------



## y33H@ (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

Ja, Worst-Case ist ohne Absturz idR nicht möglich.

cYa


----------



## SvenAmend (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher VGA Kühler für GTX 260*

Also der Beitrag mit der dauerhaften Verbindung von Kupferkühlkörper und Flüssigmetall kann ich bei coollaboratory liquid medal pad sowie liquid pro in keinster weise bestätigen sowas ist früher häufig bei Aluminiumkontaktflächen passiert. Die "metalle" lassen sich mit den mirgelieferten reinigungspad hervoragend entfernen genau so wie bei arctic silver V. Gut das mit der Leitfähigkeit ist richtige bei unsachgemäßer Anwendung kann sowas passieren, aber so ein Produkt sollte man auch keinem Anfänger in die Hand geben. Man kann diese Eigenschaft aber ganz leicht umgehen indem man sich an die Anweisungen von coolaboratory hält, in welcher lediglich von einem Tropfen für die Anwendung geredet wird und nicht von der halben Spritze. Und gerade die Thermalright Kühler harmonieren exzellent mit den Coollaboratory flüssigmetallen, dies konnte ich bei 7 Anwendungen sehr positiv bemerken.


----------

